# What's For Dinner?



## red (Nov 24, 2007)

What did you have for dinner tonight?

I prepared a pork roast, what do you think?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 24, 2007)

that looks good.

I will probably end up eating any leftovers from thanksgiving that we may have, probably just turkey and mashed potatoes (if there is any).

If not, I'll eat some chips.


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 24, 2007)

The roast pork looks good.

I'm having breeze cake and air-pies for dinner.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out what's for dinner over here!  I'm tired of leftovers & very tired of cooking!  That roast looks so delicious Red!  You're my new favorite poster with all your delicious pictures!!


----------



## Janice (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably going to come up with more inventive ways to eat turkey day leftovers. We've still got tons of good food left in the fridge and a couple of pies to work through.


----------



## red (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I'm trying to figure out what's for dinner over here!  I'm tired of leftovers & very tired of cooking!  That roast looks so delicious Red!  You're my new favorite poster *with all your delicious pictures!! *



_

 






 thanks


----------



## red (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I'm trying to figure out what's for dinner over here!  I'm tired of leftovers & very tired of cooking!  That roast looks so delicious Red!  You're my new favorite poster with all your delicious pictures!!  
	

		
			
		

		
	


_

 
for lunch I made my own version of chicken soup


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 24, 2007)

^^ Yummy!


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 24, 2007)

My cousin is suggesting turkey-quesadillas.  I'm thinking we're gonna be adventurous tonight and try it.


----------



## red (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_My cousin is suggesting turkey-quesadillas.  I'm thinking we're gonna be adventurous tonight and try it._

 
OMG those sound awesome


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2007)

the soup looks delecious!
I had pizza for dinner...


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 25, 2007)

I had packet Mac n Cheese!! Sometimes nothing hits the spot quite like crappy junk food  >_<


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 25, 2007)

new york cheese pizza baby!!! mmmm


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 25, 2007)

Roast lamb on pita, cous cous, and salad. We have some ice cream and frozen pies in the freezer for dessert.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 25, 2007)

tater-tot casserole...yum!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 25, 2007)

I am eating some chocolate chip cookies from looking at your last thread, Red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am hungry.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 25, 2007)

I didnt eat lol. Everyone had leftovers but not me. Hopefully we will have something really good for dinner today.


----------



## XShear (Nov 25, 2007)

I made homemade chicken noodle soup - WOOT! I <3 it.


----------



## Willa (Nov 25, 2007)

Me and my man were supposed to make a couscous but we ended up eating some tortillas rolls with hummus, melted old cheddar cheese and vegetables in it. And some small fried polenta  crostinis with a blend a tomato, basil, red onion, balsamiq vinegar on it.

It was DE-LI-CIOUS


----------



## Babs (Nov 25, 2007)

Pasta al forno, that my bf's mum made.. Yum!


----------



## red (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babs* 

 
_*Pasta al forno*, that my bf's mum made.. Yum!_

 
che bonta'


----------



## red (Nov 25, 2007)

ok, I'll put it here, this is what I made for lunch for my cuties today 

Roast herb chicken with rice & beans 









macattack what da ya think?


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 25, 2007)

I think I'm in love!!!!  Not only do your meals look fantastic, it looks like you use a lot of herbs/spices which I am a huge fan of!!  I'm sure your food is loaded with flavor!  Do you cook like this all the time!  You've been on a roll!!


----------



## pladies (Nov 25, 2007)

No photos, but we had home-made pasta ! Yum Yum


----------



## red (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_





 I think I'm in love!!!!  Not only do your meals look fantastic, it looks like you use a lot of herbs/spices which I am a huge fan of!!  I'm sure your food is loaded with flavor!  Do you cook like this all the time!  You've been on a roll!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I cook like this all the time, just started to do the photo-thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the chicken was with lots of herbs, sea salt, olive oil, and a lemon rubbed in.


----------



## nunu (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_ok, I'll put it here, this is what I made for lunch for my cuties today 

Roast herb chicken with rice & beans 









macattack what da ya think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mmmm red, your making my mouth water with all the pics you have been posting!!!! my tummy is rumbling!


----------



## red (Feb 17, 2008)

Meatballs with sauce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The sauce will go with the ravioli


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh thank goodness you're back posting your delicious meals!  I've missed them!!!!!


----------



## triccc (Feb 17, 2008)

red, will you make me dinner?


----------



## Janice (Feb 17, 2008)

omg pleeeeease share your meatballs n sauce recipe Red!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 18, 2008)

red, do you want to come live with me for a while?  Your food looks soooo good!  LOL  It beats my turkey burritos and chicken finger pizza! (mmm, I just love clogged arteries!)


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 18, 2008)

well lets see

I had a patio steak burger which is, essentially, ground beef, wrapped with bacon, and slow smoked over mesquite. Toss some cheese on top and yummy


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm thinking about making meatloaf or stuffed bell peppers tonight. Don't know why I have the urge for meatloaf?


----------



## venus57 (Feb 18, 2008)

it looks very good, I made a pasta with chicken,broccoli, sundried tomatoes, pancetta and cream.  Tonight I have no clue what I will make, I just woke due to partying last night


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 18, 2008)

My other half in the kitchen making tuna and pasta bake, I'm so hungry!!!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 18, 2008)

shake and bake!


----------



## frocher (Feb 18, 2008)

Beef stew.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 18, 2008)

I have just this second got the home made macaroni cheese out from under the grill. I mixed some olives in there for good measure. It just needs to cool a bit and then I'm going to munch on it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 18, 2008)

Today we are going to bbq hamburgers & have some pasta salad that I made.  The weather here is like a nice spring day, perfect for a bbq!


----------



## red (Feb 24, 2008)

for lunch I'm making baked chicken a-la red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and rice croquettes

Really simple, than I'll post the final dish .. it's in the oven now.

On a cookie sheet place 1 onion cut up, 2 cloves garlic smashed, and some worcheshire sauce (not sure i've spelled correctly), and a bit of olive oil

take the chicken (I love thighs and legs) -- I use Bell & Evans free range, remove the skin, mix it all up with the onions mixture and add a little bit of salt, pepper and garlic powder. Finally I add a little bit of seasoned breadcrumbs, mix all that up and add a little bit more olive oil and a few tablespoons of water.

Anyway you get the picture, it looks like this at the end.

375 for an hour will do it.


----------



## red (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also made rice croquettes. Which is really simple to make. I boiled some rice (about 2 cups) and once that was done, I placed in a colander in the refrigerator so that it would finish draining. The key is to remove as much moisture as possible.

Ok than I add 2 eggs, chopped parsley and basil, some Parmigiano Reggiano cheese (about 2-3 tablespoon), salt & pepper, and mix it all up. You may need to add some breadcrumbs to bind if it needs it (don't add too much).

p.s. you can also add some ham in the mix if you like.

mixture looks like this






separately, I get a plate with some breadcrumbs, which I will use to coat these heavenly concoctions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looks like this 





than in the pan











then on a paper towel to drain.






and here's the chicken


----------



## Janice (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## red (Feb 24, 2008)

It' all gone. For dessert we had Entenmann's chocolate donuts


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 24, 2008)

Yummy Red!  Tonight we are having shrimp pasta, salad & garlic bread


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 26, 2008)

tonight we're having pork meat tacos..i'm awful at seasoning so our meat man pre-seasons everything for a lil' extra cost


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 26, 2008)

Tonight it's stuffed chicken parmesean, salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## red (Mar 16, 2008)

Today I'm making polenta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its the simplest thing to make, requires just water, some salt and corn meal (less than 1 lb)






Very simple, place water to boil with some salt, carefully pour the corn meal and stir with a wisk to make sure it doesn't lump up.






than switch to a wooden spoon, keeping it on a medium flame, and stir constantly for about 15/20 min.






once cooked, pour on a wooden board (I used my table) and spread to a thickness less than 1/2 in.






let that cool, then score











place in container or platter and place in the refrigerator for a few hours.






Great fried, or baked with tomato sauce & parmesan cheese on top.

thanks for looking


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 16, 2008)

AHHHH this thread is making me hungry!!! The husband is making more steak tonight lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 16, 2008)

Tonight we are having taquitos!  My mom and I do it together because it's a lot of work


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 17, 2008)

So for dinner last night since its 1:33 am lol i had:
· corn chowder
· rice & veggies
· eggs w/ cheese
· maple fried beans
I'm obviously insane.
I usually eat a variety of everything everyone's cooked (we all cook our own dinner so everyone ends up eating completely different things at different times LMAO)

AND Red your family is so amazingly lucky!!! I don't eat meat, but all those dishes you've prepared look damn good!


----------



## xiahe (Mar 17, 2008)

corned beef & cabbage [with potatoes & carrots, too]


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 17, 2008)

had macaroni cheese with reduced fat homemade cheese sauce


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 17, 2008)

Salad with cheese, mushrooms and light ranch dressing, a porkchop and buttered pasta.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 17, 2008)

Tonight was chicken salad!


----------



## Divinity (Mar 18, 2008)

Mile high baked potato with broccoli, onion, and steak on top!


----------



## red (Apr 26, 2008)

Pasta with Broccoli

it's a no-brainer, very tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boil the fresh broccoli in salted water (you can use frozen broccoli) until well cooked (the broccoli has to be super tender)






after that's done, place some olive oil in a pan and saute lots of garlic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. don't be afraid, garlic is a food of the Gods, than you add the broccoli and saute for about 5 minutes.






In the same water you cooked the broccoli, add the pasta (I like to use short pasta but any will do except spaghetti)






Once pasta is done, drain and pour back into the saute pan with the broccoli and cook for a minute or two, add some olive oil (just a bit) and parmesan cheese (you can add a few tablespoons of the pasta water if its too dry)






Voila' ... looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








naturally a nice wine does help


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 26, 2008)

^ Looks gooood!

Last night... I made burritos. Woot! Tonight we're having roast lamb with eeeverything. We're going to my boyfriends parents' place for dinner. Yaaay.


----------



## red (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_^ Looks gooood!

Last night... I made burritos. Woot! Tonight we're having roast lamb with eeeverything. We're going to my boyfriends parents' place for dinner. Yaaay._

 
you girls down under know how to eat well, yummy that roast lamb


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks delicious Red!  You sure how to cook up some deliciousness!!  Tonight we are just going to pick up something from a Mexican restaurant, as we don't have anything else planned.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 30, 2008)

Absolutely nothing.

I don't like eating breakfast, since I don't usually feel hungry til the afternoons, and I got lunch around 4 (Chipotle...vegetarian burrito and their tortilla chips). That filled me up well.


----------



## sofabean (May 2, 2008)

i had soup, applesauce, and i will have pudding later. i just got my wisdom teeth out so i'm on food fit for babies. haha.


----------



## captodometer (May 4, 2008)

Moroccan chicken soup and Ritz crackers.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 4, 2008)

Tonight is Spaghetti, Caesar salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Tonight is Spaghetti, Caesar salad, and garlic bread._

 

That sounds yummy!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 4, 2008)

Wish you could pop on over Nora!  You are always more than welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (May 4, 2008)

I had home made cauliflower cheese and chips.


----------



## red (May 4, 2008)

roast turkey, mashed potatoes & home made gravy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's nothing left .. just dirty plates to wash


----------



## persephonewillo (May 5, 2008)

i actually have dinner planned already... a miracle in my life! the kids helped plan the meal, so it's a little all over the map. lol. but at least they'll eat it! 

we're having: 

- crock pot chicken breasts (i just toss them in the crock pot with a little water and the kids choice of sauce... today they chose a rib and chicken bbq sauce). 
- crumbed cauliflower (boil cauliflower until it's soft, put it in a lightly greased casserole dish, cover with liberal amounts of italian seasoned breadcrumbs and shredded cheese, pop in the oven until cheese is melted). 
- peas and corn in toast cups (take crusts off bread slices, lightly butter both sides, push into muffin tins and fill with peas or corn or whatever veggie tickles your fancy. bake until bread is golden brown.)


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (May 5, 2008)

This evening we had mushroom and tomato risotto.


----------



## red (May 11, 2008)

For lunch today I made fresh pasta with homemade pesto & lots of parmesan cheese


----------



## MACATTAK (May 11, 2008)

Yum!!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 11, 2008)

this thread made me sooo hungry..


----------



## red (Jun 22, 2008)

for lunch I made a simple pasta with a tomato & beef sauce.

very simple:

saute (using olive oil) some fresh parsley minced, with a small onion & clove of garlic (left whole), than I brown some ground beef. Once meat has cooked through, I added a can of plum tomatoes (these were organic) which I cut up in small pieces.  Salt & pepper to taste.

very fresh tasting, very delicious. Just top that with some parmesan cheese and a nice salad on the side and you're all set.

1/2 hr from pot to table


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 22, 2008)

Tonight I'm making porkchops with green beans and applesauce (YUCK) I hate porkchops and hate applesauce even more, but Nick likes them so it's what we'll have.

This thread is making me HUNGRY!


----------



## Janice (Jun 23, 2008)

Red, I would SOOOOOOOOOOOOO buy a recipe cookbook from you. Seriously.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 23, 2008)

I have never prepared anything my life that looks as tasty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as what you have in these pictures - Red.


----------



## red (Jul 4, 2008)

no explanation needed


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 4, 2008)

I LOVE you Red!


----------



## red (Aug 30, 2008)

Still cooking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonite home-made spaghetti with meat sauce, simple and delicious


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes!! My favorite thread is back!!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm making Rachel Ray's Sauteed Sweet Chicken Breasts w/ a Spicy Fresh Tomato Chutney and White Rice....WHEW that's a long one!!

I'm making a couple changes like I did last time I made this:

*Adding diced mango...sounds weird but my God it is SOOOOO good and goes with the spiciness of the jalapenos.

*Also adding fire roasted diced green chilies (this recipe has a very Latin American influence to it if you haven't noticed yet ;-))

*Using JASMINE rice instead of white rice...it's a Thai-style rice but so yummy and fragrant I just have to try it with this chicken!!!

Oh P.S. this recipe comes from her 365: No repeats cookbook (Yum-O! lol) I think it's also on foodnetwork.com too!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey red, i just made your beef pasta with the tomatos and lots of cheese on top! =] <3 ya it was delicious


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Red... you should give us some recipes... your pasta looks delicious.  You are making me so hungry.  I will be trying your broccoli and pasta dish tonite.  How do you cook your pasta w/ meat sauce?


----------



## red (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok lunch today, took 31 minutes, from preparation of ingredients, cooking time, to plate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Secret Ingredients:

*chicken cutlets*
chicken thighs, deboned & skin removed
Panko Japanese breadcrumbs (the one that's used for Tonkatsu)
2 eggs 

*Salad*

kirbies & tomatoes (just picked up from farmer's market real cheap)

*Kasha *(buckwheat)

1 cup of buckwheat kernels (also called kasha)
1 small onion
2 mushrooms
1 carrot
some parsley chopped fine






ok let's get down to serious biz here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





for the kasha Italian style, I chopped the onion, parsley, carrot, mushrooms






then I sauted the whole thing in olive oil






then I used a cup of buckwheat (1 part buckwheat & 2 parts water)










add salt to taste, or you can add a vegetable or chicken bouillon (which is tastier, but i was out of them)

when the water start to boil, lower heat to low (simmer), cover and cook for 20 minutes (just like rice)

for the chicken cutlets, i beat 2 eggs











got the Panko breadcrumbs ready in a plate






breaded them 






and into the pan 






turnning over a few times, cooking initially on high heat, than lowering it a bit, so it doesn't burn and cooks thru






Kasha is looking good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










cut up tomatoes & kirbies, seasoned with olive oil & balsamic vinegar and a bit of salt 






remove chicken and drain on paper towels






Kasha is done!






voila, lunch is served my friends


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2008)

All your food always looks so delicious Red.  I love this baby pic mug!  Is it your boys?


----------



## red (Aug 31, 2008)

yes those are my "babies" Joshua & Jordan (who are now 18 & 17)

I love them to pieces


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 31, 2008)

OOO I would have never thought to coat chicken in Panko!  Thank you for the idea


----------



## Lapis (Aug 31, 2008)

today is roasted potatoes with herbs, roasted veggies with balsamic vinegar, bourbon chicken and chopped salad.
quick and easy everything is in the oven


----------



## red (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Red... you should give us some recipes... your pasta looks delicious.  You are making me so hungry.  I will be trying your broccoli and pasta dish tonite.  How do you cook your pasta w/ meat sauce?_

 
really easy my friend.

sauted in olive oil a small onion chopped fine, a garlic clove that i smashed with the back of the knife, and some basil. I then add the ground beef and i cook that thru, then I add the crushed tomatoes (i mostly use Redpack crushed tomatoes), add a bit of salt, little pepper ... and the secret ingredient, a pinch of sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cook that on a low flame for about 30 minutes.

now .. if you want to get fancy, and improve the taste, once you brown the meat, you add a little bit of white wine, and let that evaporate, than in addition to the crushed tomatoes, I add about a tablespoon of tomato paste. This makes for a heartier meat sauce.


----------



## red (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_today is roasted potatoes with herbs, roasted veggies with balsamic vinegar, bourbon chicken and chopped salad.
quick and easy everything is in the oven_

 
how do you make the bourbon chicken? sounds really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the roasted veggies with the balsamic vinegar OMG!!!!

I use balsamic vinegar a lot in roasting, especially on pork roast, delicious


----------



## Lapis (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_how do you make the bourbon chicken? sounds really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the roasted veggies with the balsamic vinegar OMG!!!!

I use balsamic vinegar a lot in roasting, especially on pork roast, delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I used this recipe the first time I made it, now I just eye ball and go by taste (I ask my dh to taste, lol)
Bourbon Chicken Recipes: The Best Bourbon Chicken Recipe Collection

I LOVE balsamic vinegar, we use it in everything! My fav is on steak which is what for dinner tomorrow.
I'm going to do the salt method on some t bones.
How to Turn Cheap “Choice” Steaks into Gucci “Prime” Steaks | Jaden's Steamy Kitchen


----------



## red (Sep 1, 2008)

Lapis, thanks for the tips on salting the meat, gotta try it


----------



## red (Sep 1, 2008)

I love balsamic vinegar, some are highly sought after, just like wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen small little bottles go for as much as $30 

Have you ever tried in on peaches? strawberries .... another experience ...


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

lucie, i really think you need to make a cookbook. that way i can buy it and learn how to cook because the only thing i really know how to make is macaroni & cheese and chicken dumplings. oh, i know how to make pop-tarts too, those are my specialty.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Sep 1, 2008)

I loved this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Already had dinner (pork ravioli with tomato and basil sauce)
Now this tread made me hungry, so i'll have some fruit salad with passion fruit activia


----------



## Lapis (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I love balsamic vinegar, some are highly sought after, just like wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen small little bottles go for as much as $30 

Have you ever tried in on peaches? strawberries .... another experience ..._

 
I've done the reduce thing and used it on icecream, I used one that I bought at Di Paolo's in NYC but I've never tried it since
Di Paolo's is one of my fav places in NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the cheese, olive oils it's heaven


Today dh ended up asking for shrimp instead of steak, so I did coconut shrimp with pina colada dip and cheddar biscuits, topped it off with blue Hawians


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 1, 2008)

Yum your chicken looks so good. 

I used panko breadcrumbs to make a breading for the chicken I made tonight and I used some greek seasoning and paprika and pepper but I baked mine. Also had pasta with cheese sauce and broccoli.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 1, 2008)

OOOH!

Now I'm starvin.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I've done the reduce thing and used it on icecream, I used one that I bought at Di Paolo's in NYC but I've never tried it since
Di Paolo's is one of my fav places in NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the cheese, olive oils it's heaven


Today dh ended up asking for shrimp instead of steak, so I did coconut shrimp with pina colada dip and cheddar biscuits, topped it off with blue Hawians 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Would you mind sharing your recipe for the Pina Colada dip?  I've been looking for one


----------



## Lapis (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Would you mind sharing your recipe for the Pina Colada dip?  I've been looking for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Sure I found it at recipezaar, it's red lobster's parrot bay shrimp and dip

1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 pina colada mix
1/4 crushed canned pineapple
2 tablespoons sugar

Just combine and put it in the fridge to get a bit firmer.

I also add a bit of the coconut rum that I use for the shrimp to it since my dd can't have the dip, it's a big hit here


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 2, 2008)

Quick, easy, and yummy!
Salmon with dill and lemon, steamed rice, and tomato wedges:











[ermmmm... I can't resize pictures. if they're too big I can take them down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## red (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that salmon looks out of this world!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Sure I found it at recipezaar, it's red lobster's parrot bay shrimp and dip

1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 pina colada mix
1/4 crushed canned pineapple
2 tablespoons sugar

Just combine and put it in the fridge to get a bit firmer.

I also add a bit of the coconut rum that I use for the shrimp to it since my dd can't have the dip, it's a big hit here_

 
Thank you!  I can't wait to give this a try


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 2, 2008)

Tonight I'm making stuffed pasta with spinach and cheese with pesto and parmesan sauce with chicken thighs and drumsticks and green peas for my family.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm starving.

I'm making arroz con pollo (chicken w/rice).  It smells good & can't be ready quick enough lol.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm pan frying some fish and throwing down a salad
I wanted fish soup with lots of pepper, dh nixed it


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 5, 2008)

No classes on Friday means I can make a longer cooking dinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rosemary Garlic Chicken Stuffed with Lemon and Root Veggies






Horray for dinner parties


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Yum Yum!!   I've made that kind of chicken before!  It was the lick!  I got to do that again soon


----------



## frocher (Sep 6, 2008)

,,,,,,


----------



## Lapis (Sep 6, 2008)

I made tuna helper, used whole wheat pasta, rice milk, aged cheese (low lactose), lots of veggies.

Tomorrow my plans are to hit up the book store then send dh and the baby to my dad's and cook
I'm making orange cranberry scones, or what what ever dried fruit I have out there, coconut bread for my dd (she can't have the scones because of the cream) and fire cracker shrimp with sweet chilli sauce
My daughter LOVES these and will just sit and eat them.
I will take pics when I'm finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Recipes
Cranberry-Orange Scones Recipe at Epicurious.com
Firecracker Shrimp with Sweet Chili Sauce | Jaden's Steamy Kitchen
Coconut Cupcakes with Coconut Cream Cheese Frosting Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

Nothing since my appetite is completely gone...if it comes back, then plain ol' frozen ravioli.


----------



## red (Sep 6, 2008)

nice looking bird there Lizzie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can smell the rosemary


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Yum, Lizzie!  We made a mountain of paella and peas with pesto and garlic a couple of days ago.  That is probably what we will be finishing most of the weekend._

 
That sounds so good.

I made brownies today with belgian chocolate icing with hard toffee bits and crushed pralines on top for dessert.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_That sounds so good.

I made brownies today with belgian chocolate icing with hard toffee bits and crushed pralines on top for dessert._

 
I'm trying to stay away from sweets, but if you could just give me a CRUMB...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That sounds soooo good!


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2008)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2008)

,,,,,,,


----------



## Lapis (Sep 7, 2008)

The firecracker shrimp from yesterday, this was my dd's bowl 






Today is rice cooked in coconut milk and coconut curry chicken.
I had left over coconut milk from the bread yesterday


----------



## red (Sep 28, 2008)

Ingredients:

shitake mushrooms (cut about 1/2 of the stems off)
tomato (very ripe)
fresh parsley
clove of garlic
salt & pepper to taste (I used a bit of bouillon to kick it up a knotch)

saute garlic and parlsey in some olive oil, add the tomato, cook for about 5 minutes, add mushrooms, cook for another 5 minutes or so.

voila'


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you girls.

Red, what you just made looks sooo good. I've made somehting like that and adding spinach and sausage goes great with that too.


----------



## red (Sep 28, 2008)

My take on chicken fingers

start with chicken tenders 







separately wisk one egg, some chopped parsley, a little milk 






mix chicken in the egg mixture






coat chicken in ground-up Kellogg's Corn Flakes











Fry on medium heat











voila' 






a little salad, with romaine lettuce, tomatoes, a carrot sliced with the potato peeler, a little onion, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, a squeeze of fresh lemon juice, salt to taste.


----------



## flymestza (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG everything on this thread looks delish.  All I had last night was a vietnamese sandwich.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flymestza* 

 
_OMG everything on this thread looks delish.  All I had last night was a vietnamese sandwich._

 
OMG that sounds soooo good!  Where I go to school, there are no stores to get a vietnamese sandwich... I wanna go back to the bay area


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm deciding between Veg Chili or ordering pizza. LOL


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 28, 2008)

Tonight is Chicken Cordon Bleu with sauce, Caesar Salad and Herbed Red potatoes.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm making tacos for dinner today.


----------



## red (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Tonight is Chicken Cordon Bleu with sauce, Caesar Salad and Herbed Red potatoes._

 
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwowwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sounds good to me, I'll be right over


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 28, 2008)

Im making Vegetarian Teriyaki Rice Wraps


----------



## lara (Sep 29, 2008)

Thai chilli salad, marinated beef backstrap and chilli couscous.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet 'n' Hot Glazed Salmon with Wild Rice and Asparagus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweet 'n' Hot Glazed Salmon - Allrecipes


----------



## flymestza (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_OMG that sounds soooo good!  Where I go to school, there are no stores to get a vietnamese sandwich... I wanna go back to the bay area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Girl I feel you.  I'm about 45 min. from the city now and you know that's where all the best grub is at!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 30, 2008)

Peanut butter toast. I'm lazy *lol*


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2008)

I am having a kebab for dinner today... can't be bothered to cook anything.


----------



## shauna_bear (Sep 30, 2008)

Today (or last night rather), was grilled chicken paninis. I made a chicken marinade with white wine, red wine vinegar, italian (flat leaft) parsley, fresh basil, garlic, lemon juice and lemon zest, salt and pepper. I let the chicken breasts (boneless, skinless, and trimmed of fat) marinate for like two hours. While the chicken was marinating, i sliced my bread which was cibatta bread, sliced my red onions very thin, sliced my roma tomatos, washed my mixed greens, drained my artichoke hearts and made a simple balsamic vinegarette (sp?).

After I had all my toppings ready, i grilled my chicken and once that was done I let it sit on the cutting board for a while to make sure all the juices inside redistributed throughout the meat. This is so when i slice the chicken it doesnt leak everywhere.LOL.

I then grilled my onions a little bit and my bread as well just to it's a little crunchy. i sliced my chicken, placed it on the bread, put a couple slices of fresh mozzarella (the kind that come in a ball in water), roma tomatos, grilled onions, artichoke hearts, mixed greens and then topped it all off with the balsamic vinegarette.

I was very proud of myself. LOL. I should have taken a picture but wasn't thinking at the moment. I was just glad I actually had time to make a real meal. =)

And tomorrow? Shredded chicken and tomatillo tacos with queso fresco..=)


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 30, 2008)

Today I had what has become known in my family as Meg's Most Excellent Nachos. I love having my own kitchen. Hungry at 3:30? Make nachos!

Saute some mushroom, onion, and garlic.




Cut up some olives.




Spread a thin layer of tortillas in whatever oven safe dish you have.




Make salsa. Or use store bought, but I like mine better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Add half of everything to tortillas, grate and sprinkle cheddar and swiss gruyere, or whatever cheese you want.




Add another layer of tortillas, this is so you don't get all of those chips in the bottom without any topping.




Add the rest of the toppings, and more cheese.




Put in oven, broil on low.




Look sad because you don't have any avacados for guacamole.




Take out when cheese is bubbling, or leave in longer to brown the chips. Serve with sour cream, more salsa, guac, whatever you have. Enjoy!
http://i499.photobucket.com/albums/r...d/DSC02985.jpg


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 30, 2008)

Vegetarian Rainbow Chili for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rainbow Veggie Chili - Allrecipes


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

taco bell. I'm such a fat ass.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 2, 2008)

Dinner for me tonight was some sauteed shrimp, roasted garlic mashed potatoes, and green beans sauteed with sesame oil and garlic. it was pretty damn good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_taco bell. I'm such a fat ass._

 
LOL.. nah, sometimes that shit just hits the spot though.. as crappy as it is for you. but I love to get the hard taco supreme but with refried beans instead of the Grade-Q beef.. its yum


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

mmmMMMmmm..my fav. is the 'cheesy gordita crunch'.Taco Bell is prob. my fav. fast food! I told this guy I worked with that and he said gordita is 'fat girl' in spanish....?! I thought that was hilarious....


----------



## SuSana (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_ I told this guy I worked with that and he said gordita is 'fat girl' in spanish....?! I thought that was hilarious...._

 
That's true lol


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flymestza* 

 
_Girl I feel you.  I'm about 45 min. from the city now and you know that's where all the best grub is at!_

 
Seriously!  Where else can you get such a hooked up sandwich for less than $2?

I made pho yesterday...er my weak version of it haha  I used a canned broth cuz I didn't have time to make it from scratch.  I wish I had "chinese donut" (that's what my family calls it, but I don't know if that's the real name) to dip in the soup!


----------



## flymestza (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Seriously!  Where else can you get such a hooked up sandwich for less than $2?

I made pho yesterday...er my weak version of it haha  I used a canned broth cuz I didn't have time to make it from scratch.  I wish I had "chinese donut" (that's what my family calls it, but I don't know if that's the real name) to dip in the soup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Pho sounds hella good right now.  I've never tried to make from scratch but I may have to give it a try.  That's funny about the "chinese donut" because thats what we call it too.  My hubby loves to dip that in some Juk!


----------



## Isis (Oct 2, 2008)

hehehe! "What's for dinner?"
I saw the title of this thread and nearly spewed my precious coffee! A former boss of mine's husband would always call her at work, regular as clockwork around 5-530, and ask "what are you making for dinner?" She'd get so pissed off with him half the time!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 2, 2008)

Steak with a smoky sweet sauce and salad.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_That's true lol_

 
Oh wow that's so funny, I think I stopped eating them for like a month after he said that....Oh and homemade chicken salad for dinner tonight, yummay


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 3, 2008)

Chinese food!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Omg....Those photos are killing me!

I am having some Sushi delivered soon!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 8, 2008)

I made a really unhealthy grilled cheese + mayo sandwhich lolz... I'm having a bad day so this is comfort food.


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2008)

Vegetable soup.
Steak, asparagus, green beans.

And a banana smoothie for dessert.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 8, 2008)

I had delicious Campbell's tomato soup, with parmesan cheese on top, & 2 warm rolls with butter! MMM MMM Good! lol


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 8, 2008)

Spaghetti! My mum's recipe... Sooo good.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

Today is "let's see what vegetables are in the fridge and put them in a cooking pot" day. I really like that. Easy and very quick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Today there are some paprika, one egg plant and to make it spicy a bit of Chorizo sausage.
So I cut all of it and put it together with peeled tomatoes from a can, salt an some spices and put in on the stove. If its all squashy enough I add some water and a bit of rice and reduce the temperature. Yummy


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 10, 2008)

An amazingly good omelet.

Chop up whatever veggies you want, and saute them.




While that's happening, separate whites and yolks for as many eggs as you want.




Beat the whites until fluffy.




Grate some of your favourite cheese, combine whites, yolks, cheese, veggies, and whatever else you want to add. Stir gently so you don't disturb the fluffiness too much. Pour into frying pan.




Fold in half when the bottom has cooked enough to not break apart. Feel sad because you don't have non-stick pans.




Pop the whole pan into the oven at around 300 for 10 minutes, but make sure your pan is safe for the temperature. Remove, and enjoy!




Beating the egg whites makes the omelet very light and fluffy. And popping it in the oven means that it cooks more evenly. Soooo good.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2008)

We had Grilled pork chops, baked sweet potatoes with cinammon sugar and butter and steamed broccoli. sorry no pics people almost bit my fingers off when I held on to the plates too long...


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 23, 2008)

I had pasta with vodka & sun dried tomatoes, it was so nice. Then I had a shot of vodka & a cigar, haha :s And a peach and blueberry tart for dessert.


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 24, 2008)

fried chicken , cabbage and rice...regretting i didnt get my peach cobbler but theres always tomorrow lol


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 24, 2008)

I had many small meals today, the one that was most supper-like was wedge fries/sliced onions/chopped garlic covered in oil, paprika, and chili powder. All baked in the oven. Insanely good.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 25, 2008)

I had 2 stuffed roast peppers & a litre of diet coke.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 3, 2008)

I had bump this threat haha
I made homemade Lentil soup with homemade veggie stock, potatoes, onions, turkey Linguisa, carrots, celery, and kale. 
It cooked in the crock pot for a day and it was amazing!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 4, 2008)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to start using my crockpot more.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Tonight I'm having the left over green thai curry I cooked last night!


----------



## red (Nov 27, 2008)

made more side dishes but didn't take the pics, everything was delicious 










































Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends at Specktra :-*


----------



## melliquor (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't wait for turkey in 2 weeks.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 27, 2008)

red - your family is seriously so lucky
You are super woman! I swear !


----------



## red (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_red - your family is seriously so lucky
You are super woman! I swear ! _

 
forgot the pic of the dessert (frozen apple pie I baked for an hour) ;-)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 27, 2008)

All of your food always looks good red.

I'm making potato slices with double smoked bacon and cheese with chicken thighs and legs with hot sauce. And I made shortbread cookies with dark chocolate icing and chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 27, 2008)

Had grilled chicken, mashed potatoes and steam veggie. I'm pretty lazy today


----------



## red (Nov 28, 2008)

for lunch bruschetta


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Red... I need you to move to Texas so you can be my personal chef!!! Your stuff always looks too good to eat!!


----------



## pianohno (Nov 28, 2008)

All your food looks gorgeous, come feed me I insist ! This thread is just too naughty for me, i'm supposed to be on a diet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## melliquor (Nov 28, 2008)

Your bruschetta looks yummy... what do you put in yours?  I see garlic, onions, and tomatoes.


----------



## red (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Your bruschetta looks yummy... what do you put in yours?  I see garlic, onions, and tomatoes._

 
threw in some chick peas hee hee hee... why not? you can really put anything on bruschetta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lots of olive oil and balsamic vinegar


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

Mmmm...all these sound delicious...my supper tonight will consist of a liquid diet...buffet style... Start off with the wine, and end with the tequila shots... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ok ok..I will probably eat a little something..but got a busy night ahead (one of my besties is LEAVING and we are having a going away party for her)


----------



## red (Nov 30, 2008)

Last night I made mussels marina ;-)


----------



## red (Nov 30, 2008)

preparing lunch early today.

Beef rolls Lucie style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




inexpensive beef cutlets stuffed with parmesan cheese, parsley, bread crumbs and a little ham (I didn't have toothpicks so I wrapped them in thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

make the tomato sauce






this is what the cutlets look like with the stuffing 






than you saute them in a pan






add them to the sauce and cook for an hour or so on low flame






serve with pasta and a little Chianti ;-)


----------



## frocher (Dec 2, 2008)

Holy cow Red, that looks like one juicy bird!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

I started with a French Onion Soup topped with croutons and Gruyère cheese.

My main course was fillet of venison cooked blue with a red wine jus seasoned with star anise and cinnamon and accompanied by potato dauphinoise, braised red cabbage and Brussels sprouts with chestnuts.

Pudding was chocolate profiteroles with dark melted chocolate.

All very tasty but disastrous for the waistline!

Liquid was provided by a rather nice French Shiraz wine.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 6, 2009)

caffn8me...sounds like something outta the top chef kitchen!! 

I made my first lasagna ever, and it was GOOOOOD!!!
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/e...ipe/index.html

So yummy, I'm definitely saving this recipe for future use!!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_caffn8me...sounds like something outta the top chef kitchen!!_

 
I cheated.  It was at this restaurant but I could have cooked it all myself at home.

Your lasagne recipe looks very nice.  I love lasagne.  So far I've only made a vegetarian lasagne (this recipe) for guests but that worked too.

Tonight at home I started with;

Lightly toasted ciabatta rubbed with garlic and tomato topped with Parma ham; 



Take a ciabatta, cut it in half horizontally and put in the oven for a few minutes so the top (cut) surface goes crisp. 
Dip a garlic clove in salt and rub it firmly onto the ciabatta 
Cut a tomato in half and rub that firmly on the ciabatta (you can also use an Italian tomato sauce) 
Top with Parma ham or thinly sliced salami 
Add freshly ground black pepper if desired 
Enjoy!!! 
It's an incredibly simple but very tasty starter.

Main course;

Fillet of beef cooked blue in a ridged grill pan accompanied by a baked jacket potato with garlic mayonnaise and a mixed green leaf salad with a classic French dressing.  I had some hot horseradish sauce with the beef.

Dessert;

None - being good!

Liquid;

Italian red wine (I forget which one!)

I love cooking so will post some pictures when I have something worthwhile to show.

Lunch will be a curried roast parsnip soup which I made a few days ago.  Instead of using honey, I dipped the cut parsnips in a mix of half water and half dark soy sauce.  I also used eight times the recipe amount of garlic and double the maximum amount of curry powder.  To make it a little healthier I used a thinner (lower fat) cream.  It's very tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - can anyone tell I love garlic?


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 6, 2009)

Everyone's dinners sounded fancy. I made tacos


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lesreid2* 

 
_Everyone's dinners sounded fancy. I made tacos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Heh, I'm making scalloped potatoes out of a box tonight, so I think you're even better than me on this one!  

Tacos sound damn good, though!


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 6, 2009)

My boyfriend makes the best tacos! He uses ground turkey, cheats a little with an old el paso seasoning packet, and we put black beans in them that he cooks in salsa. So cheap and so much better than Taco Hell. 

I seriously love to cook, and one of my favorite things is my potato cheese soup. It's easy, not too expensive, and tastes great. It's just really fattening, so if you're a weight watcher you'd probably only make this once a year!! 

2-3 medium/large sized potatoes (how much you use depends on how much you really like yer taters!!), peeled, cut into bite size pieces, and boiled
1/2 c butter
1 med onion, chopped
1/2 c flour
2 c milk
2 c grated cheddar (i use kraft classic melts 4 cheese, and i use the whoooole bag...i love cheese)
2 cans chicken broth
salt & pepper to taste
velveeta cheese (about 6-8 oz, whatever you wanna throw in there really)

Get the potatoes boiling before anything else. Cook onions in butter til they're transparent. Stir in flour and cook about 5 minutes. Add milk a little bit at a time, stirring constantly. Stir in the grated cheese til smooth. Slowly blend  broth into sauce. Seriously, do this slowly, otherwise you're gonna end up with clumps. Done it before, not so pretty. Add velveeta and stir til melted. Drain potatoes and add to soup. Let simmer about 15 minutes. I usually top a bowl with bacon crumbles. 

The original recipe is with broccoli, use 1 bunch, cook til tender, puree 1/2 cup, cut the rest in small pieces, and add to soup. Either way, potatoes or broccoli, it will help thicken the soup a bit. And either way, it is delicious and pretty easy to make. At least it is for me, since I've made it a billion times!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 28, 2009)

I love this topic...I will post some of my cooking soon!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 2, 2009)

this thread is awesome i just discovered it and im so glad i did!! i love everyone's ideas and Red i LOVEEEEEEE you picture tuts of the meals you've made! after 6 years of living on my own i just started getting into cooking last yeah but i always follow recipes! i've just started being original and putting stuff together in my kitchen! please post more of the cooking tuts bc they are so helpful and inspirational!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2009)

I made braised lamb shanks in red wine and lemon risotto for dinner tonight... the pot has been on the stove for almost 6 hours now and the aromas are driving me crazy.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 14, 2009)

Spaghetti Bolognase


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 14, 2009)

I see a bag of Lindt. Yum to infinity.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh and I'm making Fettuccine Alfredo with baked Chicken breast for the Hubby and Broccoli for me. I love me some Broccoli.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I see a bag of Lindt. Yum to infinity._

 
Yeah my fella loves them...I really hate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He had that for dessert, he took this photo and didn't bother to clean up the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Vege chili con carne for lunch, thinking about sushi for dinner.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 14, 2009)

Tonight was poached salmon with new potatoes, salad and hollandaise sauce (a cheat version from a packet).

Tomorrow will be braised oxtail in marmalade with mashed potato and French beans.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Fillet Mignon, lobster, baked potato & veggies.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Knocked up some spag-bol for lunch, thinking about a frittata or curry for dinner.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

All this food talk is making me hungry. Bad for my diet lol!

Idk what were having tonight for dinner since my mom cooks 99% of the time. 

I've been wanting sooo badly to make my asian sweet italian sausage tomato sauce over some pasta or even regular wheat bread. Eating it over bread helps me keep down the calories and how much I eat since with pasta or noodles in general I could just eat eat eat and eat lol! But my throats still quite sore and I should be avoiding anything acidic so no yummy in my tummy =[


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

That bread tip is a goodie, I used to get this wholemeal loaf from the farmer's market that was like a brick in the tummy it was sooo filling!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_That bread tip is a goodie, I used to get this wholemeal loaf from the farmer's market that was like a brick in the tummy it was sooo filling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bread is sooo good! The fiber is great for ya. I'm picky about what kind I eat though. I try to avoid any kind of white bread where it's been refined and stuff as much as I can. I'm currently trying to look for cheap wheat hot dog and hamburger buns since my dad usually just picks up the refined kind. As for like sandwich bread we ALWAYS buy wheat.

My dad was given 2 bread makers but we haven't figured out how to make the bread yet lol.


----------



## frocher (Feb 17, 2009)

........


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 10, 2009)

My boyfriend and I cooked the best dinner last night...

We made whole wheat linguine pasta and mixed it with grilled chicken, mushrooms, sun dried tomatoes and pesto!! And to top it off a bit of parm cheese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to leftovers for tonight!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 10, 2009)

Roast pumpkin soup.


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't feel like cooking so did a quick and simple pasta with meat balls and garlic bread.


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

Fried Pork chops, white rice and beans.. yum!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 18, 2009)

Sad little dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PB&J, crackers with cheese, leftover asparagus and an apple. Oh, all with water.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 19, 2009)

Home made macaroni and cheese and cesar salad


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

^ I had macaroni and cheese too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't cook that often, just a few times a year.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 19, 2009)

Texas Tuna. Canned tuna with Texas Pete and Lowry's Seasoning Salt. On Crackers. Yeah.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2009)

I made a giant salad with grilled chicken/tomatoes and some good bread.
Yesterday for lunch I made an excellent egg salad with mayo/pickle relish/shallots and old bay seasoning, excellent!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 20, 2009)

^Don't you mean *egg*celent???



Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicken fried chicken, mash potatoes, mac N cheese, and corn....southern comfort foods are so yummy! My BF loves chicken fried chicken!


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 20, 2009)

Leftover pizza, since my boyfriend is out of town and I'm feeling lazy.  =)  Tomorrow is beef stew in the slow cooker.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 20, 2009)

a salad from my favorite salad place.. they are HUGE and so filling.. i'm lazy so im just gonna pick it up on my way home


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 20, 2009)

enchiladas!!! nommy nommy nommyyyy


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be eating at Cosi`. Probably a chicken and marinara melt with a caesar salad.


----------



## red (May 2, 2009)

last weekend I made bruschetta with peppers and tomatoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




roasted the peppers on the grill
placed the pear tomatoes on allum. foil with some olive oil, salt, and a pinch of sugar






when the peppers were nice and charred i took them in the house, placed on a plate and waited for them to cool off, peeled outer skin, removed seeds and sliced thin. Cut up the tomatoes in small pieces
added olive oil, salt to taste, balsamic vinegar, lots of garlic, parsley and basil chopped fine.






on top of toasted baguette


----------



## CherryAcid (May 2, 2009)

This thread makes my mouth water!

Tonight i made bangers and mash with red onion gravy


----------



## frocher (May 2, 2009)

There is a tarte tatin in the oven, my favorite pie, can't wait!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2009)

A broccoli and cheddar quiche for lunch and for dinner I'm making roasted butternut squash raviolis in browned butter with pine nuts... the lazy way with wanton wrappers.


----------



## frocher (May 2, 2009)

....


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Yum!  I love butternut squash raviolis!  Try them with browned sage butter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I would have, but my sage plant died... actually all my potted herbs died in a recent hail storm we had =(

That sounds yummy, I'll try it next time =)


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Home made macaroni and cheese and cesar salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Love Ceasar salad.....My husband says I am the only person in the world that does not eat Mac n Cheese LOL

I had Grilled Beef Ribs, Macaroni Salad and Grilled Corn on the Cob....
Left-overs from yesterday!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

I can't eat any boxed mac n cheese anymore... I've spoiled myself with home cooking =(  but I love making my own mac n cheese with my favorite cheese and adding sliced tomatoes on top and baking in oven... they roast and drip juices into the mac n cheese... works really well.


----------



## frocher (May 3, 2009)

......


----------



## frocher (May 3, 2009)

.......


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_
I am having apple pie for lunch and loving it!_

 

I totally approve this! I'm one to have dessert as an appetizer in a restaurant, because at the end of the meal you're just too full. I'm also one to request ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 3, 2009)

Tonight is Alfredo chicken, herbed red potatoes, and roasted asparagus & carrots with lemon butter on top of them.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

I'm eating leftovers of eggplant parm.


----------



## franimal (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love Ceasar salad.....My husband says I am the only person in the world that does not eat Mac n Cheese LOL_

 
My bf is the same way. I'm like, how the hell can you not like cheese and pasta? What's not to like?

I'm going to make an artichoke & spinach french bread pizza (from a Rachael Ray magazine) tonight


----------



## frocher (May 6, 2009)

.......


----------



## frocher (May 6, 2009)

.........


----------



## frocher (May 7, 2009)

We'll be having a little visitor tonight.  In her honor we will be having spaghetti in meat sauce.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love Ceasar salad.....My husband says I am the only person in the world that does not eat Mac n Cheese LOL_

 
My hubby won't eat it either and I LOVE homemade Mac 'n cheese (not the box stuff though).

Tonight is lamb chops with grilled potatoes & peppers and nice fresh bread from the bakery!  Yum.  I love BBQ season.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 10, 2010)

Bumping this thread because it had good ideas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toasted cheese baguette with homemade caesar dressing and chicken breast and broccoli.


----------



## red (Mar 13, 2010)

what to do with left over roast chicken? pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pizza dough from dairy section of supermarket (follow baking instructions on package), some tomatoes, onions, basil, cheese of your choice, drizzle of olive oil and you've got a yummy lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made brownies from scratch for dessert


----------



## red (Mar 13, 2010)

made carrot cake last week


----------



## SuSana (Mar 13, 2010)

Yay I'm glad you are posting here again, your food always looks delicious!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

There was too much yummy stuff in here! It all looks amazing!


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Corned Beef and Cabbage


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 18, 2010)

Hooorrrrayyy!!  Red is back with her delicious meals!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 23, 2010)

I made lamb chops and mashed potatoes for dinner last night. I also made dark chocolate almond cherry cookies. No picture of those yet.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Looks great!  I love that presentation!!


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 23, 2010)

Scalloped potatoes! Yum


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 24, 2010)

After much complaining from my partner about me not cooking enough, I made a feast tonight >_< We had:

Sweet Corn, Zucchini and herb fritters with marinated Tofu steaks garnished with oven roasted Roma tomatoes and avocado slices, served with dill + coriander (cilantro) sour cream and tomato chutney.

I also made a salad with rocket, baby spinach leaves, Spanish onions, feta, fennel, and kalamata olives with a dressing made from the juice of the roasted Roma tomatoes, garlic, lemon juice, olive oil and balsamic vinegar.

That outta shut him up for a while


----------



## spunky (Jul 26, 2010)

i'm thinking about cooking chicken fajitas or chili nachos but i can't decide which! they're both sooooo tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i've got a bit more time i'm going to go through this thread, you ladies have got some great looking recipes here


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i'm thinking about cooking chicken fajitas or chili nachos but i can't decide which! they're both sooooo tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Maybe I'm being wild... but I like the sound of chicken fajita chili nachos.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pizza plain and simple. I put more effort into my lunch which was grilled chicken, corn and mashed potatoes made with chicken broth.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a sort of lunchish dinner. Turkey sandwich, cole slaw and potato chips. It was soooo yummy though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been on this peppered turkey kick, normally I'm not really all that into it.


----------



## spunky (Jul 31, 2010)

well, with my dodgy kidney i'm feeling very sorry for myself so tonight i'm going to have some serious comfort food. macaroni cheese or bangers n'mash with lots of gravy. don't care about calories just now, i just want to feel better!

might even be able to persuade my mum to cook for me


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a bacon egg breakfast taco for bfast and brisket with creamed corn for dinner.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2010)

chicken, Zucchini, squash, green beans, snow peas, red and green bell peppers.

I don't eat grains or dairy.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 1, 2010)

From Bobby Flay's Grill It cookbook, we are making San Diego Style Blue Corn Salmon Tacos with Orange-Habanero Hot Sauce.  I can't wait to try it!  Hubby is napping but we'll start cooking soon.

Also from this cookbook, I made earlier today: Charred Corn Guacamole with corn chips.  It was SO good!  I think it will taste even better tomorrow.  

On Friday, also from this cookbook, we made: Grilled Tilapia with Lemon Butter and Capers and it was so easy and so delish!  I am madly craving it again so will probably make it next weekend too!  This recipe was a pleasant surprise for me since I usually don't like capers, but OMG!  They are so good with tilapia - or probably any fish.  The flavors w/ the lemon butter and capers just blew me away.  Who knew?  So simple yet SO GOOD!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

  On Friday, also from this cookbook, we made: Grilled Tilapia with Lemon Butter and Capers and it was so easy and so delish! I am madly craving it again so will probably make it next weekend too! This recipe was a pleasant surprise for me since I usually don't like capers, but OMG! They are so good with tilapia - or probably any fish. The flavors w/ the lemon butter and capers just blew me away. Who knew? So simple yet SO GOOD!  
 
It is good on any fish.  I didn't get the lemon butter caper recipe from Flay, but it's the only one I use on fish.  I usually fry some pollock or tilapia in a very small amount of olive oil, and add the sauce on top......delicious!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_From Bobby Flay's Grill It cookbook, we are making San Diego Style Blue Corn Salmon Tacos with Orange-Habanero Hot Sauce.  I can't wait to try it!  Hubby is napping but we'll start cooking soon.

Also from this cookbook, I made earlier today: Charred Corn Guacamole with corn chips.  It was SO good!  I think it will taste even better tomorrow.  _

 
You are making me drool on my keyboard! How was it?


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 2, 2010)

SO SO awesome!  The tacos were just great - now a new fav of mine.  That orange hot sauce sure had some kick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I highly recommend that cook book!


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

This sounds soooo good!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 18, 2011)

Red thai curry, with beef, bamboo slices, basil, and red pepper.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh i forgot about this thread! last night i made a home made pizza with chicken, peppers and mushrooms. not the healthiest but better than ordering in


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2011)

I love this thread!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

tonight i shall be having some chicken with rice and the i add some hot sauce for a bit of flavour  simple but yummy!


----------



## heart (May 4, 2011)

love this thread.  here's a pic of what i made for dinner tonight.  

  	baked fish fillet.


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

ohh your fish dinner looks wonderful! i love it!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 3, 2012)

This was what I made for dinner tonight, I've been totally craving pasta lately


----------



## Beryl (Oct 10, 2012)

ovenroasted chicken
  	saffron rice
  	salad


----------



## Beryl (Oct 12, 2012)

pasta & salad


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 13, 2013)

Just had salad.


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 21, 2013)

This thread is making me hungry!


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

stir fry chickenstrips with soy sauce & pineapple 
   steamed rice
  green salad with mandarin vinaigrette
  fruit cup


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 20, 2013)

rice and beans


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 9, 2014)

To be honest, I don´t cook anymore.
  I´m too depressed.

  Tonight I will eat green grapes.
  Nothing more.
  (I suck, I know!)


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 9, 2014)

Tonight I'm making a steak and ale casserole, with sweet potato mash and honey parsnips. Feeling hungry already


----------



## Beryl (Jan 12, 2014)

old style beef stew
  green beans
  mashed potatoes
  apple sauce


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 28, 2014)

Kale in a coconut curry sauce with jasmine rice


----------



## Beryl (Feb 19, 2014)

Roasted chicken with lime and orange
  Salad : salad leaf variety , tomatos, cucumber, sweet red bell pepper, red onion, and mandarin parts. Vinaigrette dressing.
  Steamed rice.


----------



## MoonLotus1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Green tea Lamingtons cake, white chocolate with green tea powder and whipping cream.

1. Cake Flan





2 : coconut powder - white chocolate with green tea powder and whipping cream.



Sứ Sương porcelain made the in Viet Nam. I like it, very lovely.






  3. 





  4.




  5 : Good gifts for My friends.


----------



## MoonLotus1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Cute Piggy face ...


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

Those pig faces are so cute


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Currently have boneless pork chops in the crockpot. Lightly rubbed them with salt, pepper, garlic powder, paprika, and brown sugar, and covered them with cherry coke. Also added a few onion slices. Will cook on high for 3 hours, drain the coke, add BBQ sauce, and cook an additional hour on high. Will probably pair it with some cheesy mashed potatoes (I "cheat" and use the Betty Crocker boxed 4 cheese potatoes) and fresh, steamed broccoli!


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Sep 30, 2018)

I am making soul food tonight. I've been eating clean all week and need some comfort food after a crappy day.

Fried chicken wings
Hot link
Baked mac and cheese
hawaiian rolls
collard greens
Sweet potato souffle
broccoli with mizithra cheese

for dessert I bought a mini pecan pie and some vanilla ice cream but I think I'll be too full to get some. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Basselu (Dec 1, 2018)

I have baked apples with curd and cinnamon for dinner ... I hate my diet.


----------



## Beryl (Nov 7, 2019)

Turkey tournedos with rosemary & lemon.
Vegetables (mix of all I have in fridge) stew.
Basmati rice steamed.


----------



## Beryl (Nov 8, 2019)

Pasta with vegetables, chestnut mushrooms, cheese & tomato sauce.


----------



## Beryl (May 14, 2020)

Chicken Piri-Piri.
Salad: romaine, plum tomatoes, cucumber, red bell pepper, sweet dill pickles, few black olives.
Rice and peas with a little grated coconut.
Fresh mango.


----------



## Beryl (May 15, 2020)

Angus burger grilled in oven.
Potatoes and carrots mashed together.( Not enough potatoes for only mashed potatoes)
Coleslaw using some carrots, sweetheart cabbage.
Cantaloupe melon rind homemade pickles.


----------



## Beryl (Aug 19, 2020)

Pasta, chestnut mushrooms, basil/tomato sauce, mixed frozen vegetables, grated cheese.

Salad: tomatoes, cucumber, all colors sweet bell peppers, green olives, my homemade raspberry vinegar and a little italian extra virgin olive oil, sea salt, freshly milled pepper black & white.
( Was not many fruits in my garden this year due to heatwaves, and cold weather days.)

Baked apples with a little brown sugar & cinnamon & ginger.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 5, 2020)

red said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *MACATTAK*
> 
> ...


I can smell it from here


----------



## LifeLithia (Jan 13, 2021)

roasted chicken and mac and cheese


----------



## toupeemoor (May 11, 2021)

baked salmon and a vegetable salad


----------



## Margaret1994 (Jun 1, 2021)

Pasta with mussels


----------



## Beryl (Jun 5, 2021)

Pasta with zucchini, plum tomato, golden onion, scallions, black olives.
Formaggio sauce.


----------



## lapeuge (Mar 21, 2022)

Fried chicken, backed potatoes and a salad


----------



## Beryl (Apr 9, 2022)

Beef stew with carrots and baked potato. 
Baked apple with cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## Sanconss (Jun 9, 2022)

Chicken rolls with mushrooms in bacon in the oven and Bombay-style potatoes with tomatoes


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 10, 2022)

Pork Milanese on a bed of spaghetti with roasted broccoli.


----------

